# Trail Camera Question



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Just wondering what trail camera is the best all around with out spending more than $150.00, thanks and good luck this year... :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, $150 isnt much. For $200 you can get into the IR cameras with a little better quality.

I have the moulrtie D40's, at $99 a piece they dont break the bank. And they work fine IMO. Good quality pics, ive heard bad things about battery life but never experienced it. Have not seen evidence that the flash spooks deer too much. It alerts them, than two pics later theyve started to ignore it. 
My only two gripes with the D40s are slow trigger time (easy fix in the way you set it on the target area) and the straps for attaching to the tree are cheap.

If money were no object, id go witht he I40's, but I can almost get two D's for the cost of one I.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info barebackjack...


----------

